# 26" aufbauen



## curry4king (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Ich möchte mir zu Weihnachten  ein 26" aufbauen und es soll vollgende Kriterien erfüllen

-Fulldisk 
-Sattel 

-und Schaltung

###
haben tuh ich schon die Bremsen für vorne is ne Hayes und für hinten ne Hope
Sowie das komplette VR mit mantel
###

So meine fragen wie soll ich das mit dem Disk Hr machen gibt es irgendwelche guten felgen naben kombies?? hab im 26" thema echt 0 ahnung 

Als nächstes wird der Rahmen ein großes Problem habe bis jetzt nur den Monty Urban gesehen gibt es sonst noch was??
hab soweit schon die sufu ausgequetscht bin aber nicht so wirklich vorran gekommen

achja söllte nicht zu teuer werden der Spaß da es nur als 2te Bike gedacht ist geb ja mein 20" net auf
achja wenn ihr nochwas zuhause rumfliegen habt könnt ihr euch ja mal melden


----------



## Rubelnaldo (7. Dezember 2007)

26er Full Disk Rahmen mit Sattel... das ist ja Nostalgie und Moderne in einem   Das könnte schwierig werden!!

Wobei es gut sein kann dass es für Hinten auch Adapter gibt die man an nen 26er basteln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (7. Dezember 2007)

geben tut es sie  aber hab noch nie einen gesehen
achja zum monty Urban hat den schonmal irgendwen gefahren ??


----------



## Monty98 (7. Dezember 2007)

Das kommende Czar 26" soll Discaufnahme und Sattel haben.


----------



## curry4king (7. Dezember 2007)

ja schon wird aber auch 450â¬ kosten
habe gerade noch nen yabbaa gesehen fÃ¼r 250â¬






was sagt ihr dazu wÃ¼rdet ihr den dem monty vorziehen??
#zum monty urban spricht man kann auch mal ohne sattel fahren und es sieht besser aus


----------



## Rubelnaldo (7. Dezember 2007)

Also diese Yaabaa Dinger gehören mit zu der Koxx Fraktion, also dieser K124 Gruppe. Hab bis jetzt noch nix negatives über die gehört. 
Wobei das Monty Urban schon ne Nummer besser aussieht! Aber warum willste hinten unbedingt ne Disc fahren?? Bau Dich ne Magura dran, die tut auch gut bremsen tun und is nich so anfällig.. und ne Ecke billiger.
Aber das is Geschmackssache, und über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten!


----------



## triptonight (8. Dezember 2007)

Das Manifesto von Norco gibt es noch mit Scheibe und Sattel.


----------



## isah (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke weder beim Norco noch beim Yabaa haelt die Scheibe hinten.


----------



## curry4king (8. Dezember 2007)

Hab bock auf Disk hinten Hs33 hab ich ja schon an meinem 20" =)

Ich denke ich werd den Monty nehmen den für den Spricht einiges
-Sattel kann entfernt werden
-Diskaufnahme ist FETT also nicht so dünne wie bei den andern beiden
-Sieht gut aus

Negativ ist nur der Preis aber naja wird schon 

achja nun zu meiner nächsten Frage ich wollte gerne Frontfreilauf fahren da ne freilaufdisknabe die  dann auchnoch nicht SS ist wenns die überhaubt gibt ziemlich teuer ist

hmm also wie soll ich das übersetzungstechnisch lösen??
einfach die 6fach kasssette draufklatschen




oder macht es mehr sinn eine zu nehmen die zerlegbar ist?
Oder doch lieber einzelne Steckritzel??


----------



## isah (8. Dezember 2007)

kommt auf die nabe an, ob Alu oder Stahl. Wenn Alu ganz klar ein breites SS Ritzel rauf. Vorne 18, hinten 15. Ansonsten such mal, es gibt 'n paar Threads zur Uebersetzung.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Dezember 2007)

Wart noch auf die neuen Csar Modelle, das Freetrials müsst ganz geil werden, ist dualdisc und hat ne Sattelaufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (8. Dezember 2007)

des teil is aber sau teuaaaaa für einfach mal so nebenbei


----------



## --Freeride-- (8. Dezember 2007)

Hab Das selbe Problem, möchte auch ganz gerne en Sattel fahren. Zum Monty kann ich nur sagen 400mm kettenstrebe, das ist zu lang!
Bei Ebay die Trial Rahmen für 70-80 haben ne Sattelaufnahme und en 390iger Hinterbau(immer noch zu lang aber schon besser) und sollen ganz gut sein. Denke die werden sich Qualitativ mit dem Monty nicht viel geben.


----------



## curry4king (8. Dezember 2007)

meint ihr die diskaufnahme hällt??
ich kann mich der irgendwie nicht anvertrauen??
ist nen 400 hinterbau so schlimm


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Dezember 2007)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> ...Denke die werden sich Qualitativ mit dem Monty nicht viel geben.



Oh doch,das trennt Welten,wenn ich mal bedenke wie viele ich schon gebrochen oder mit Rissen sah.Und auch schon eine Abgerissene Scheiben-aufnahme war dabei...aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## --Freeride-- (8. Dezember 2007)

Sicher trennen sich da Welten, aber doch nicht beim Monty Rahmen, der wird warscheinlich im selben Werk in Taiwan geschweiÃt ;-)

Geb mal bei Ebay Monty ein, da bekommst Du ne nette Demonstration was die RahmenqualitÃ¤t angeht, von den ca. 8 StÃ¼ck sind  bis auf 2 alle gerissen die drin stehen. 

Die 80â¬ Rahmen fahren einige hier im Forum, und die Diskaufnahme ist sicher nicht die schwÃ¤chste Stelle des Rahmens, hingegen finde ich die ausfallenden vom Monty sehr merkwÃ¼rdig!


----------



## curry4king (8. Dezember 2007)

die rahmen die bei ebay drinne sind sind auch von 2004 wenn nicht sogar 2003
LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (9. Dezember 2007)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Sicher trennen sich da Welten, aber doch nicht beim Monty Rahmen, der wird warscheinlich im selben Werk in Taiwan geschweißt ;-)
> 
> Geb mal bei Ebay Monty ein, da bekommst Du ne nette Demonstration was die Rahmenqualität angeht, von den ca. 8 Stück sind  bis auf 2 alle gerissen die drin stehen.
> 
> Die 80 Rahmen fahren einige hier im Forum, und die Diskaufnahme ist sicher nicht die schwächste Stelle des Rahmens, hingegen finde ich die ausfallenden vom Monty sehr merkwürdig!



Du hast ja ahnung! *bewunder*


----------



## --Freeride-- (9. Dezember 2007)

Ist das alles was du zum Thema bei zu tragen hast?


----------



## curry4king (9. Dezember 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=2066


----------



## curry4king (14. Dezember 2007)

Sooo ich wollte bei Jan jetzt folgende Komponenten bestellen:

SunRace Cassette 6-fach 13-19 Z.
Echo Rock Ring 18 Z.
Pedale Koxx K1 schwarz 
Kette KMC Kool Chain - schmal
Freilaufritzel ACS 18 Z. 
Steuersatz Tange 
Laufradbau V!Z nabe mit disk und ritzelpaket und V!Z Felge
Kurbelpaar Echo ´05 ISIS 170mm (zurzeit aber net lieferbar )
Vorbau Try All 105mm 17° (31.8mm) 

Ist irgenwas von den Komponeten fürn Arsch?
Beim vorbau sind die 17° fahrbar am Urban?

mfg


----------



## --Freeride-- (14. Dezember 2007)

Hast Du dich informiert, ob die schmale Coolchain Schaltungskompatibel ist, die normale ist das auf keinen Fall. Interessiert mich aber auch.

Hätte noch ein breites IsIs Innenlager von Try all abzugeben, en normales passt nicht mit Freilauf.

Zum ACS, ein Kumpel meint er würde die immer auseinender bauen wenn er sie neu bekommt, reinigen und mit dünnem Fett behandeln, dann wieder ordentlich zusammen bauen, dass sie nicht so wackelig sind. Mit dieser Methode hätte er noch nie Ärger gehabt mit dem ACS Freilauf.

Steuersatz würde ich für 30 den Richey WCS von www.Actionsports.de bevorzugen. Das ist en geiles Teil.

was die Cassette angeht, werde ich bei mir ein Trial Ritzel drauf machen, also 15/16T und dann noch eins mit dem man vorwärts kommt sprich 11/12T.
denke meht Zahnräder sollte man nicht brauchen. und nur 2 hat den Vorteil dass man die Kettenlinie perfekt einstellen kann. Auch werde ich für das trialritzel ein Singlespeed-ritzel verwenden, was dazu führt, dass das ganze beschissen schaltet, dazür gibts dann garantiert keinen Ärger mit springender Kette.

Als Schaltwerk hab ich mir ein XT Shadow mit Short Cage bestellt.
Kurzer Käfig und die neue Shadow- Technik hat den Vorteil, dass das Schaltwerk viel weniger weit raus steht, und man nicht so schnell drauf fällt oder dran hängen bleibt gibts bei Actionsports ;-)

Wenns dir bei den Pedalen aufs Gewicht ankommt, die Try all Magnesium bzw. Wellgo Magnesium(sind die gleichen) laufen regelmässig für um die 35 bei Ebay aus. Fahre ich an 2 verschiedenen Bikes schon über 1 Jahr die sind super.
Musst nach Wellgo Magnesium suchen

Hoffe ich konnte helfen ;-)


----------



## curry4king (14. Dezember 2007)

laut sufu is die schaltungskompitable 
zu deinem tipp mit dem ritzel
nehm ich da einfach 2 SS ritzel und bau die einfach nebeneinander und der rest mit spacern??

oder wie meinst du das

also 

ooXoXoo
oder
ooXXoo

tretlager hab ich jetzt schon und ACS kenn ich mich mit aus hab ich schon am 20" schön fetten und dann zuschweißen =)

o=spacer 
x= ritzel

mfg


----------



## --Freeride-- (14. Dezember 2007)

Zwischen die Ritzel muss natürlich ein Spacer mit dem richtigen Abstand, hab ich hier aus alten Mtb Kassetten noch haufenweiße rumfliegen.

Wenn deine Wunschnabe allerdings einen Alucassettenkörper hat musst Du vorsichtig sein, einzelne Ritzel fressen sich da in den Kassettenkörper rein. Wenns da auch welche mit breiter Auflage gibt ist das vielleicht besser...
Das Surley Ritzel wäre dann die richtige Wahl. Als 12er Ritzel würde ich eins von ner alten Cassette nehmen, hab ich noch welche rumfliegen. Ein 11er kannst du nur außen als Abschluss nehmen, was zur schlechten Kettenlinie führen würde...

Die 2 Ritzel sparen natürlich auch richtig ordentlich gewicht gegenüber der Cassette. 

Gruß


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Dezember 2007)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Wart noch auf die neuen Csar Modelle, das Freetrials müsst ganz geil werden, ist dualdisc und hat ne Sattelaufnahme



weiss man die geodaten schon???

google weiss es:

Czar FreeTrials '08
88.thumb

-Wheelbase: 1070mm
-Chainstay Length: 390mm
-BB Rise: 10mm
-Head Angle: 71.5 degrees
-Centre of BB shell to top centre of head tube: 660mm (26")

-Weight: 2.11kg

gekauft!!!


----------



## curry4king (14. Dezember 2007)

.


----------



## biker ben (14. Dezember 2007)

czar freetrials
Geometry:

Wheelbase: 1065mm
Chainstay Length - 390mm
BB rise - 10mm
Head Angle - 71 Degrees.

von selectbikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (14. Dezember 2007)

also bei mir hat die schmale KoolChain nicht ins Ritzelpaket gepaßt - dh. ich konnte sie nicht fahren


----------



## curry4king (14. Dezember 2007)

ich werde das jetzt mit 2 ritzeln aufbauen also muss die kette nur durch spanner passen und ich denk das tut sie


----------



## curry4king (14. Dezember 2007)

Was sagt ihr zu 160er Kurbeln am 26" ??
söllte ich dann lieber einen Zahn mehr am ritzel nehmen? oder is das garnet zu empfehlen


----------



## ecols (14. Dezember 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ...
> Czar FreeTrials '08
> 88.thumb
> 
> ...



klingt Coustig..


----------



## curry4king (15. Dezember 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu 160er Kurbeln am 26" ??
> söllte ich dann lieber einen Zahn mehr am ritzel nehmen? oder is das garnet zu empfehlen



??


----------

